# ils mènent la danse



## Jorge Aldao

Este tema ya ha sido planteado pero creo que debo abrir otro hilo para mi pregunta.


 El contexo es el siguiente:

_« Nous sommes entrés dans une nouvelle phase de l’histoire de l’humanité. Après dix ou vingt ans d’ «exubérance irrationnelle », les Etats Unis et l’Europe se réveillent avec la gueule de bois. Mais, pendant qu’ils faisaient la fête, les pays émergents, eux, ont travaillé et ils mènent la danse »_ (Matthieu Pigasse, vice président de la banque Lazard).
L’inévitable Jacques Attali, expert français omniscient, ne dit pas autre chose : _« Nous sommes les cigales, ils sont les fourmis ». _

   Sin pensarlo mucho, intuitivamente,  lo traduje por “…_Pero mientras ellos estaban de fiesta, los países emergentes han trabajado y ahora les toca el turno de estar de fiesta …”._

   Mi revisora lo corrigió, correctamente por “…Pero mientras ellos estaban de fiesta, los países emergentes han trabajado y ahora dirigen la orquesta…”.

Comencé a buscar  y encontré que la corrección de mi revisora es correcta,  ya que en otro hilo, de este mismo foro se traduce por “llevar la voz cantante” o “llevar la batuta”, lo que equivale a “dirigir la orquesta”.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=748240

Sin embargo, en la primera frase, el autor sugiere una referencia a la fábula de la cigarra y las hormigas (creo que de Samaniego).
Pero en la cita de Jacques Attali, la referencia a esa fábula es indudable.
Y, en esa fábula, las hormigas no pasan a dirigir la orquesta sino que se “relajan” un poco y comienzan a bailar.

Me parece que tomando el contexto de la fábula, se traduce mejor como lo hice inicialmente, es decir, que ahora les toca a los países emergentes estar de fiesta ya  que ninguno de esos países emergentes y tampoco el conjunto de ellos se encuentra, por ahora, en condiciones de dirigir la orquesta.

La duda es… ¿traduzco correctamente las palabras del autor o traduzco el concepto doblemente repetido de la fábula?


Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## TXITXIKO

Buenas noches,
Según una de las acepciones que figuran en mi ejemplar de Le Petit Robert:

mener la danse: diriger une action collective.
Por lo tanto, me quedo con dirigir la orquesta, o más popularmente, manejar el cotarro.
Besos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De acuerdo con Txitxiko, dirigir la orquesta o llevar la batuta tienen la ventaja de seguir con el juego de palabras >>la idea música (cantar y bailar como la cigarra de la fábula) >> la referencia a la fiesta. 

Con "manejar el cotarro" se perdería el juego de palabras.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## TXITXIKO

Gracias, Gévy, no había caído en ese aspcto.

Besos.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Ta bien... entiendo...

Pero traducido así, el lector entenderá que ocurre algo diferente de lo que ocurre en realidad.
Porque no es verdad que los países emergentes dirijen la orquesta o manejan el cotarro.
Por el contrario, los países emergentes, por un buen tiempo, deberán seguir aceptando que la orquesta la dirijan USA y Europa.
Y el sentido de la fábula de la Cigarra y la Hormiga, si la versión que leí en la WEB es correcta, ni siquiera sugiere que la hormiga baila.
Porque la hormiga se limita a negarle a la cigarra un prestamo alimentario.
Es decir que en el texto que traduzco hay una contradicción entre el primer párrafo, diciendo que dirigen la orquesta mientras que la fábula que cita después no se refiere a que las hormigas bailen sino, solamente, a que tienen una tranquilidad que la cigarra no tendrá.
Que es precisamente lo que sucede con USA, Europa que hoy están intranquilos mientras que los países emergentes tienen un poco menos de problemas.

EN síntesis... traducir de una manera es fiel al sentido de parte del texto pero infiel al sentido de otra parte del texto.

¿qué hacer?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

La fábula de la hormiga y la cigarra de La Fontaine se basa en la de Esopo:
http://ficus.pntic.mec.es/~jmas0085/esopo.htm#La%20cigarra%20y%20la%20hormiga

La de La Fontaine:
http://www.educar.org/lecciones/frances/cigarrayhormiga.asp

En ambas versiones la hormiga le manda bailar a la cigarra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## TXITXIKO

En definitiva, esos países emergentes, (entre otros, se me ocurre uno que ha sido protagonista este verano), han estado trabajando duramente, mientras los grandes, seguros de su poder, se han "dormido en los laureles", y ahora, son estos países emergentes los que hacen oir su voz y ponen sus condiciones.
Al menos, ésa es mi interpretación.
Besos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo entiendo que habla de países emeregentes como China, la India o Brasil que se están conviertiendo en potencias industriales de primer orden. ¿Quién no lo piensa hoy en día de China? 

En el escrito citado, se considera que es el resultado de un esfuerzo constante en el tiempo de esos países. Por eso los comparan con la hormiga que trabaja duro para almacenar comida para el invierno. Al contrario, los Estados Unidos y Europa se han limitado a disfrutar de lo adquirido sin pensar que el futuro puede presentarse más díficil que previsto, como la cigarra.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Gracias Gevy por desasnarme
Porque, leyendo los links que me pusiste,  la frase citada de Attali_:« Nous sommes les cigales, ils sont les fourmis » _aumenta la contradicción entre _"dirigir la orquesta"  _y lo que trasmite la fábula. 
Una traducción literal, sin respetar el contexto de todo el párrafo, creo que es traicionar el mensaje del  autor.
Que duda!!!!!

Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No hay contradicción alguna Jorge. 
Ils (los países emergentes) sont les fourmis et maintenant ils mènent la danse, hacen bailar al son que tocan a los países antiguas potencias económicas.

Perdón por la mezcla se idiomas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jorge Aldao

TXITXIKO  Hola

Que los países emergentes hacen oir su voz, es cierto y, hasta cierto punto, que ponen algunas condiciones, también lo es.
Pero eso no es dirigir la orquesta. 
Cuanto mucho,  es decirle al director de la orquesta como piensan ellos que debe sonar un instrumento determinado.
Pero la batuta y la dirección sigue estando en manos de USA y Europa, por lo menos hasta hoy.


Tina  Hola..

Es cierto, el autor se refiere al BRIC (Brasil Rusia,India y China).
Pero fíjate que cuando cita a Attali dice:  L’inévitable Jacques Attali, expert français omniscient, ne dit pas autre chose : « Nous sommes les cigales, ils sont les fourmis ». 

Es decir que el autor busca reforzar lo dicho anteriormente con una cita de terceros y aclarando que no dice nada diferente de lo que él ha dicho. 
Pero esa cita contradice lo que escribe con "mèner la danse". 
Ambos conceptos no son compatibles.

¿Traducir literalmente (una especie de REVERSO) o traducir buscando que el sentido sea coherente?

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Ya que has tomado tu decisión desde el principio, no veo lo que podríamos añadir. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Sólo por llevar la contraria, jugaría con lo de "danse" y lo vertiría "marcan el paso".

*EDIT
*Otra opción: "marcar el compás".


----------



## TXITXIKO

De acuerdo, efectivamente, estos países no tienen el control. De hecho, todos bailamos al son ( la música) que marcan los más poderosos. Pero el director de orquesta, no solo decide cómo deben sonar uno o varios instrumentos en concreto, también puede marcar el ritmo. Creo que éso  es de lo que se trata.
Durante muchos años ésos países han prestado mano de obra barata para enriquecer a los grandes y para ello han recibido tecnología. Lo que ocurre ahora es que son capaces de desarrollar  y mejorar esa tecnología y piden para sí los beneficios de ese trabajo.
En definitiva, los "esclavos" se rebelan y se lo ponen difícil al antiguo amo.
Nada más que éso.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Gevy  y todos ... no he tomado una decisión desde el principio.
Sería faltarle el respeto a todos ustedes.
Simplemente me tomo en serio esto de traducir lo que sumado a mi inexperiencia me hace darle muchas vueltas.
Con lo de acariciar en el sentido del pelo, finalmente me llegó "la revelación" con "complacer" y así lo puse, porque me pareció que era la palabra que traducía razonablemente las palabras del autor pero respetando el contexto.
En esto de "mèner la danse" pues todavía no lo tengo claro y por ello sigo preguntando.
Para mí,  el contexto es determinante y, en este caso, hay dos conceptos opuestos hablando del mismo tema y por ello busco conciliarlos.
La aclaración de TXITXIKo diciendo "En definitiva, los "esclavos" se rebelan y se lo ponen difícil al antiguo amo" creo que confirma que los esclavos todavía no dirigen la orquesta.
Es sólo eso y no tener una decisión tomada a priori

Gracias a todos

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Dekka

Hola,

"Marcar el paso", tal como lo propone Swift, me parece adecuado... Puede ser una solución más aproximada a lo de la historia de la cigarra quien "ahora baila"...


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Dekka  hola...
Quizás sea demasiado meticuloso.
Pero si en un párrafo el autor dice una cosa y en el siguiente dice algo que contradice lo dicho antes, pero, pese a ello, el autor escribe "ne dit pas autre chose", me resulta muy difícil manejarlo.
Los que saben en este foro (yo no, por desgracia) siempre insisten en pedir el contexto para poder ayudar al que pregunta.
Ése es mi problema.  El contexto me lleva a una contradicción en lo que queda traducido. 
Y no me gustaría abusar de los (sic) como desligándome de lo que me parecen errores  aunque quizás deba acostumbrarme a usarlos, como me sugirió Gévy en otro hilo.
Lo único que deseo es que no piensen que no medito cuidadosamente cada traducción  que me proponen.  Por el contrario, las agradezco profundamente. 

Gracias

Jorge


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Jorge*:

No sé si te ha quedado claro que los que estaban de fiesta son los Estados Unidos y Europa. Para mí no hay contradicción alguna: uno dice que _mientras los unos estaban de fiesta los otros trabajaban_, y el otro dice que _nosotros somos las cigarras y ellos las hormigas._

Creo que cualquiera de las expresiones propuestas es válida.

Otra posibilidad: *llevar la voz cantante*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge,

Tu tema es éste





> _« Nous sommes entrés dans une nouvelle phase de l’histoire de l’humanité. Après dix ou vingt ans d’ «exubérance irrationnelle », les Etats Unis et l’Europe se réveillent avec la gueule de bois. Mais, pendant qu’ils faisaient la fête, les pays émergents, eux, ont travaillé et ils mènent la danse »_ (Matthieu Pigasse, vice président de la banque Lazard).
> L’inévitable Jacques Attali, expert français omniscient, ne dit pas autre chose : _« Nous sommes les cigales, ils sont les fourmis ». _


Dentro de este párrafo no hay ninguna contradicción. 

Al traducir así: _ahora les toca el turno de estar de fiesta … _Sí, te equivocas totalmente, por que no es lo que dice el texto francés y es lo que todos te hemos explicado desde el principio.

No podemos charlar y charlar indefinidamente, volviendo una y otra vez sobre lo mismo,  sin datos en mano, no es el objetivo el foro. ¿Dónde está la contradicción? ¿Con qué frase o dato no cuadra?

Al grano, por fa. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Todo está dicho pero te empeñas en tu *contrasentido.*

Intentaré explicártelo.

Mener la danse, no tiene nada que ver con una fiesta popular en la que la gente se divierte, sino todo lo contrario. Es la orquesta que hace bailar a la gente según el compás que le impone..Si toca un vals, la gente no bailará un tango...
Significa que los países que antes dirigían el mundo, ahora se dejan mandar por países emergentes. Lo mismo que la cigarra bailaba mientras la hormiga trabajaba, nosotros presumíamos de listos, tomábamos vacaciones, disfrutábamos de nuestro dinero mientras ellos empezaban a acumular riquezas basadas en el trabajo y la búsqueda de nuevos mercados. No hay contradicción alguna


----------



## TXITXIKO

Hola Jorge,
Absolutamente de acuerdo con Gévy y Paquita.
El texto a traducir es lo que es. Incluso aunque no estemos de acuerdo con lo que dice. Es cuestión de objetividad, que creo que en este caso se ha perdido.
No importa si estás o no de acuerdo, es lo que dice. Sin más.
Muchos besos.


----------

